# Nash to be on “Entourage” this Sunday



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> For a guy used to headlining sold-out NBA arenas and playing with ice water in his veins in front of national TV audiences, it’s almost comforting to know, yes, even Steve Nash gets nervous.
> 
> Of course, that nervousness may have something to do with the two-time NBA MVP’s lack of TV acting experience, which after this Sunday night, will no longer be the case thanks to a guest stint on the HBO series, “Entourage.”
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Nash to be on “Entourage” this Sunday*

Sweet!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Nash to be on “Entourage” this Sunday*

cant wait, that Phelps cameo was great


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Nash to be on “Entourage” this Sunday*

I gotta see this!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Nash to be on “Entourage” this Sunday*

Now he'll be on "Who Wants to be a Millionaire" for charity this Thursday


http://blogs.suns.com/



> Steve Nash’s summer vacation is anything but yet again this Thursday, as the two-time NBA MVP makes an appearance on ABC’s primetime game show “Who Wants to Be a Millionaire.”
> 
> While the premise of an NBA point guard trying his hand at game show success for a few extra bucks may initially sound a bit over the top, don’t worry, it’s all for a good cause. Nash will be competing for his charity, the Steve Nash Foundation, taking his place as contestant in the famed hot seat across from show host Regis Philbin.
> 
> As part of the game show’s 10th anniversary, Nash joins the likes of rapper Snoop Dogg and actress Patricia Heaton to try and win money for their favorite charities during the weeklong telecasts.


----------

